# Kaspersky disconnecting me?



## ImP0steR (Jan 2, 2006)

Hi.

It appears every once in a while, perhaps 3 times per day, someone is trying to hack me/plant a worm:

7/20/2007 7:02:04 PM	Intrusion.Win.MSSQL.worm.Helkern	212.143.209.13	UDP	1701

Now checking to see my IP to make sure this isn't somehow my IP that I'm publishing shows something interesting; 212.143.***.** seems to be my ISP!

Now, to be honest, I really couldn't care less as long as my Kaspersky defends me. It's just that everytime this happens, my internet disconnects.

As a side note, it's possible that this only happens when bittorrent is on, but I'm not sure.


----------



## Go The Power (Mar 5, 2007)

It could be be that someone from bitorrent who you are connected is trying to get into your system. (just remember here at TSF we cannot help with the assistance of P2P programs)

You could be infected though I recommend that you go *here*; read and follow the instructions very carefully; then, post all the requested logs and information; as instructed, to *here*. _(Just click on the coloured links.)_

Once done, please be patient, as the Security Team Analysts are usually very busy; one of them will answer your request as soon as they can.

Good Luck with it.


----------



## ImP0steR (Jan 2, 2006)

Will do, thank you.


----------



## Go The Power (Mar 5, 2007)

No problems :smile:


----------

